# Looking for a camera with manual controls, budget upto 16k



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2012)

So I am looking for a camera with manual controls ie PSAM mode dial and manual focus. I've short listed a few

1. Canon SX230/220HS - 
*Is it discontinued?* Can't find it online. Sx240 is out of my budget. SX230 is my benchmark camera.... Anything under 16k beats it in terms of quality?

2. Nikon P310
Great camera... everything is fine except that the maximum shutter speed is just 4 sec so no light photography 

3. Panasonic TZ20/25 
Manual focus is missing. quality not as good as SX230HS

4. Sony Alpha Nex3 
Beyond my budget but may get it because it has some kickass quality for its price. Can the SEL1855 (18-55) do macro photography? I guess not Damn 

5. Samsung WB750 
specs here
Great specs but no info on price 

*Any other cam that I've left?*

SX150IS
Dont like the looks (can manage) How is the quality?

Also my brain seems to think that CMOS > CCD. Correct if I am wrong

*And yes which one to buy?* Remember manual focus and focusing distance less than 5cm preferred.. I love to shoot macros


----------



## nac (May 29, 2012)

Yes, SX220/230 discontinued but you may find it in local shops or online.

P310 don't have manual focus for you information

TZ25 IMO, its a good camera. Manual focus is plus but Panasonic camera's focus far far good than any other brand in this budget (Source: Expert reviews)

WB750 I don't think this model is available in India.

In my view, these are the top contenders in this budget

Fuji F550EXR - High speed movies, RAW, bigger sensor...
Nikon P310 - Biggest Av in this budget. You can find so many comparison of this cam with higher budget cams like S95 and all.
Panasonic TZ25 - Best AF in this budget


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2012)

OK TZ25 looks good... Not on flipkart but official website says 16k... will be around 14-15k in market?

Among TZ25 and P310 which is better in terms of image quality?


----------



## nac (May 29, 2012)

CMOS and CCD both have their won plus and minus. CMOS is a newer technology (BSI CMOS is upgraded technology of CMOS). I think latest technology is better. And most the newer models equipped with CMOS/BSI CMOS (but still low end models comes with CCD).

TZ10 is a old one. Even when I was buying my first camera 7 months ago, I was suggested it was too old. TZ30 is the upgraded version of TZ20. It seems like TZ25 IQ is better than TZ30. TZ30 and TZ25 both have different sensor (unlike TZ18 and TZ20). TZ20 and TZ25 would be selling at similar price, I think. I would better stick with the newer one TZ25 if it's between TZ20 and TZ25.


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2012)

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

out of tz25 and p310 its low light vs zoom .....

both record HD ...p310 record hd with stereo sound, tz25 record HD at 60fps
p310 have closer focusing distance and better macro
tz25 have AE bracketing which helps in auto HDR

and a 4sec long exposure on a f1.8 lens is very good for night shot maybe equivalent to a 10sec on f3.2 lens...dont worry abt that...really


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review
> 
> out of tz25 and p310 its low light vs zoom .....
> 
> ...



Thanks
First of all I've no plans to record videos
2nd I've read some pretty bad user reviews about TZ25... some say the sensor is noisy even at ISO100

3rd I know its a phone and has almost no controls but it takes stunning pictures - Nokia 808 PureView

Here is the ISO comparison



Spoiler



ISO50
*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipment/images/equipment/PureView-808-4062/highres/5mpiso50201205150066_1337807692.jpg


ISO100
*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipment/images/equipment/PureView-808-4062/highres/5mpiso100201205150067_1337807710.jpg


ISO200
*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipment/images/equipment/PureView-808-4062/highres/5mpiso200201205150068_1337807727.jpg


ISO400
*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipment/images/equipment/PureView-808-4062/highres/5mpiso400201205150069_1337807772.jpg


ISO800
*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipment/images/equipment/PureView-808-4062/highres/5mpiso800201205150070_1337807792.jpg


ISO1600
*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipment/images/equipment/PureView-808-4062/highres/5mpiso1600201205150071_1337807812.jpg



I has got a 41MP 1/1.2" sensor, f/2.4" lens and xenon flash. Takes 5MP photos using that huge sensor by oversampling (propriety pixel binning tech developed by nokia)

The max resolution is 38MP and it ain't no joke at base ISO



Spoiler



*h12.abload.de/img/2012-05-15-0051_fullrzj76c.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5462/6969533106_d558963d3d_o.jpg



Images probably lack sharpness but editing reveals a lot more detail.   Any opinion?


----------



## nac (May 30, 2012)

Wow! Your Nokia sensor is much bigger than most of the compact. Less than one handful cameras are equipped with bigger sensor than Nokia

If so kick off TZ25. It seems like TZ25 IQ is best in this budget from Panasonic. If not TZ25, nothing from Panasonic would be good. 

Now,
P310
F550EXR and
SX220/230

Just for information. After spending some time reading reviews of cameras this is what I feel. Almost all the cameras are good. It's just a little difference and priorities matters.  Even from the best of best compact we would very well notice noise at low ISO in full resolution.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

So I guess it is like SX220 > TZ25 > P310 Right?

Regarding Pureview 808... I'll wait till it gets launched


----------



## nac (May 30, 2012)

You can add F550EXR as well. It shoots RAW, that's a big plus.


----------



## aroraanant (May 31, 2012)

Canon 220 as well as 230 has been discontinued by the company.
But if you can find 220 in market then just grab it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Canon 220 as well as 230 has been discontinued by the company.
> But if you can find 220 in market then just grab it.



 I know... Otherwise I wouldn't have started this thread

@Nac... Not interested in fuji (mainly because parents wont get convinced )

How does TZ25 compare to SX230 in terms of IQ


----------



## nac (May 31, 2012)

^ It's a tight call. In my view, both produce good images. Look for SX220, I hope you can find. If, I mean only if you can't find it you have an option to pick TZ25.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2012)

Could not get SX220. Getting a good deal on SX240 HS.... Good buy?
Please suggest quickly as I'll be buying soon


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2012)

In this price tag, TZ30, P7000 join the league. With some good deal you could get HX100V. It's your call and you know things, I guess.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2012)

@nac Getting SX240 for 17k so it not the same price league... Also I was looking for more zoom hence P7000 isn't my favorite.

my only concern if f/3.4 aperture? If not bokeh, will blurry background be possible with this aperture


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah? That's a nice price. Both the TZ30 and SX240 has the same price tag (MRP). If the seller can give that much discount for SX240, it's likely you could get the same for TZ30. But still my eye is at TZ25 on this budget.

Mine has the aperture value of f/3.4, you can blur the background if it is placed well behind the subject. BTW, SX240's Av is f/3.5. It's not a big difference, just an info...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 11, 2012)

Bought the SX240 HS finally  Thanks everyone for suggestions


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2012)

good choice buddy...congrats


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats... Happy clicking...


----------

